
Ask HN: Success with hacker news jobs - matt_the_bass
Employees: Has anyone found a job and been hired via HN jobs?<p>Employers: Have any of you found employees via HN jobs? How does that source compare to other job advertising boards?
======
hycaria
Numerous previous discussions

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826312)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10338771)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10146855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10146855)

~~~
rerx
All of these are about the monthly "Who is hiring" thread. None of these are
about the Hacker News "jobs" listing that you get to by clicking the link in
the top bar.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thank you.

------
probably_wrong
Slightly related: I tried to find a job via the "jobs" tab, but it turned out
that the recommended tools (Triplebyte, Work at a startup) don't work outside
the US. For a place with such an international audience, that surprised me.

As for the threads, I didn't find anything in my area. So no.

------
matt_the_bass
I’d like to clarify that I’m asking about the YC jobs list not the monthly
who’s hiring.

------
hectormalot
As an employer I've had a bunch of responses from earlier posts on the monthly
HN jobs thread. However, most of these have been very generic, and I think
most of them were automated. Out of ~70 people we hired last year, I think we
hired only one via HN.

~~~
pc86
Automating submissions to Who's Hiring comments makes sense, especially from
the HN crowd, but I'm surprised more of us aren't smart enough to realize how
bad of an idea this is.

~~~
segmondy
Hey, at least you can tell that the person can program and is down for
automating things and not doing everything manually.

~~~
pc86
And that they don't care enough about finding a new job to take even 10
seconds to write a two-line email asking a question about the position.

------
JshWright
~6 years ago I hired someone from the HN hiring thread. A little over a year
ago I found a new position myself from an HN hiring thread (and my
aforementioned friend/colleague joined me soon after).

------
xur17
Found my current job via the monthly who's hiring post.

------
jnmandal
Yup, I found my current job via HN who's hiring.

------
christophilus
I got my job via HN who’s hiring.

